# My order is awaiting fulfillment?



## iizandy (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok, so yesterday i ordered an Acekard from shoptemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but when i view my order status it says "awaiting fulfillment"
im just curious on what this means and when it will be delivered
P.S this is my first time buying of shoptemp lol


----------



## .psyched (Sep 25, 2010)

I think it means it's being packaged and all.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 25, 2010)

It just means they're waiting for a bit of stock to come through, to fulfil your order.

By the by, they don't work weekends, so it will probably ship on Monday.


----------



## iizandy (Sep 25, 2010)

okay, thanks for clearing things up


----------

